# Vacation in Dominican Republic



## Johnnyeh (Jan 23, 2012)

Evening all,
In 2 weeks, ill be in the Dominican Republic, Punta Cana area. I'm looking to bring back some premium cigars at what I hope would be inexpensive pricing.

Does anyone have experience in that area, not only with purchasing authentic cigars but cigar tours?
Cigar Country Tours is the only place I've found, and I'm also interested in visiting the Davidoff Factory, Montecristo, Arturo Fuente....

Any help is appreciated as I'd like to truly enjoy the Dominican Republic cigar culture and history.

Thank you,


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

If I may. Have fun and please do be careful.

Major infectious diseases: 
degree of risk: high
food or waterborne diseases: bacterial diarrhea, hepatitis A, and typhoid fever
vectorborne diseases: dengue fever and malaria
water contact disease: leptospirosis (2009)


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

splattttttt said:


> If I may. Have fun and please do be careful.
> 
> Major infectious diseases:
> degree of risk: high
> ...


I can second that....I've been on the Dom Rep Weight Loss Plan myself!!! Took about a month and a half to get my stomach back to normal.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

My wife and I are headed back to Punta Cana soon as well. This is our second trip as we love the area. Gastronomically I suggest you take a Pepto Bismal tablet daily, it coats the stomach and helps prevent bacterial growth and drink only bottled water. Regarding cigars, there is a small local factory, Don Lucas, that will send a van to your resort and provide a free tour of their factory and has a nice selection of cigars both Dominican and Havana in their gift shop. Do not expect good prices in the D.R. as they will be higher than prices in the U.S. and the major factories are mostly located in the La Romana area which is hours away from the Punta Cana area. Hope this helps. Have a great time. P.S. Just noticed your Canadian so the prices will seem fine.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Johnnyeh said:


> Evening all,
> In 2 weeks, ill be in the Dominican Republic, Punta Cana area. I'm looking to bring back some premium cigars at what I hope would be inexpensive pricing.
> 
> Does anyone have experience in that area, not only with purchasing authentic cigars but cigar tours?
> ...


No such thing as a premium cigar are reasonable price on that island....Dom cigars were selling for twice what you pay in the US,
Almost everything they produce is exported first.
That said, visiting a farm is great, but a ways from Punta

Bring your own


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

As Bullman has said bring your own cigars!
Anything bought on the street is either counterfeit expensive or both!
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Cheaper to buy them here in the US than in the Dominican. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

As a reference, Don Lucas factory had a box of Opus X, and they were charging $40 a piece. Bring your own.


----------



## Johnnyeh (Jan 23, 2012)

Good afternoon,
I appreciate the kind words if wisdom from you all, thank you!

Regarding La Romana, does anyone know how to get there using a tour bus? I'm quite interested in going to the factories over there.

Max we should meet up if you may be there July 5 to 12?

I've Ben diving into the Internet not finding much for information on cigar factory tours.

Thank you,


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

As has been stated.....when I was there in Febuary cigars were about the same after the conversion. Also count your change when you get it back....sneaky [email protected]

I would just bring your own. If you buy make sure it is from "reputable" shops. The hotel I stayed at had a small humidor room. After seeing the prices I was glad I had brought almost enought. I only had to buy a few. 

Have a fun trip! Beautiful country. 

Also remember if a girl is flurting with you she is most likely a pro.....all sorts of other diseases come from those....


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been there. BEWARE nuthin but fakes, bring your own. Check out the fake Opus though... pretty funny.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

i have been to the northern area, puerto plata etc... how does punta cana compare?

puerto plata was less than stellar.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

I am heading to santo Domingo July 4 to 8. Going to visit the arturo Fuentes store and a few others near el conde


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Johnnyeh said:


> Good afternoon,
> I appreciate the kind words if wisdom from you all, thank you!
> 
> Regarding La Romana, does anyone know how to get there using a tour bus? I'm quite interested in going to the factories over there.
> ...


Just missed, we arrive July 13. We stay at the Gran Bahia Principe Ambar. It's adults only and has a small cigar shop on the premises. And yes the cigars in the shop are genuine, and yes they are expensive, but who cares I'm on vacation. The concierge at your resort may be able to help you with cigar tours. Enjoy.


----------



## huntrogo1204 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got back from the Dominican, punta cana. Don Lucas cigar factory was cool .they give you a cigar to smoke and explain and show you how they operate. The cigars are awesome. It is in punta cana and Don Lucas picks you up free and takes you back to the resort, recommended i brought some back for the family


----------



## Johnnyeh (Jan 23, 2012)

Great to hear Hunter!
I just got back myself, and will be doing a writeup on Dominican Republic, Punta Cana and Cigar Tours so we all know for next time. Lots of pictures to go through and video to edit.. stay tuned!


----------



## jgonzo03 (Jul 11, 2013)

I just got back from Punta Cana myself, went there for my honeymoon. The trip is what got me back into smoking cigars. Every shop we went into people kept offering me a free cigar (which after a while become impossible to turn down). None of what they had was amazing or even name brands, but after quite a bit of haggling you could get them for a reasonable price. 
As for the illness, talk to your doctor before you go and ask for a prescription for Cipro. Take 2 a day, and you will avoid damn near any stomach bug you might encounter there.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Bunch of poosies on here with the stomach problems. Only kidding LOL. I spent a week in the DR and had zero problems with illness; however, I do a fair amount of international traveling so maybe my system is used to the new bacterias. Better safe than sorry though as illness will quickly ruin a vacation. Take whatever precautions you feel are necessary.

I toured the La Aurora factory in Santiago. I purchased 2 boxes from them...one box of the La Aurora 1495 cigars and one box of the Leon Jimenez cigars. Paid around $75 each for them. I've checked prices at several online retailers, and it appears I got a decent deal. Just be careful where you buy as there are tons of fakes out there...especially around the beaches and in the souvenier shops. 

I took some fishing trips that left out of Sosua. I'd stop at this place called Cuban Cafe for some coffee and eggs before leaving. The fellow that owned it was a Canadian who lived in Cuba for 7 years. In addition to selling food, he also had a small cigar shop on premesis. Good place to pick up some genuine CC if you're so inclined.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

While in the military....i went to D.R. , Honduras, Nicaraqua...and Panama. NEVER an issue concerning my mouth to rear end. Its certainly over blown concerning the issues.
Just use common sense...drink bottled water. eat cooked food...normal stuff. Dont trouble trouble and trouble wont trouble you.
That was only 8 years ago i went. Fuente has an incredible place. Its out in nowhere...but its awsome. You cant just show up though....the men with guns wont let you by..But, if ever possible go. We had a scheduled tour...
Esteli in nicaraqua, is much much easier to get around and a lot of cigar companies there.


----------

